# I have just traded the first albino...



## gillsy (Dec 15, 2011)

All you fish people 

Thought the title would get you, but I happened to buy an albino pygmy corydoras catfish. They seem to be unknown or heard of.

As I have no interest in breeding it, I have just sent it to a breeder to make the most of it.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 15, 2011)

lol down here they're is heaps of albino corydoras lol i managed to get them to lay eggs but they all turned white they are pretty easy to condition and they are pygmy ones two lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 15, 2011)

he he he
*stares at his tank of 10*
lol theres heaps here


----------



## PythonLegs (Dec 15, 2011)

I think he means an albino _pygmaeus, _not one of the more common albinos. Or maybe he's just very drunk.


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep, he's talking about albino pygmy corydoras, not the very common albino bronze corydoras. Hope you got a decent price for the little guy as I've never heard of an albino pygmy corydoras before now


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL the pic is of an albino pygmaeus not "common albino corys aeneus"


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 15, 2011)

nothing quite so rare.as what Gillsy has, ...............but i just purchased, last Sunday, 2 breeding pair of wild Bettas,,,,,Betta foerschi....Ninja ,which i am very happy about...I could,nt uplift the 2 videos, which the vendor has posted,, on you-tube, ......"Betta foerschi ",,,,,but these are the very same 4 fish...well worth a look


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 15, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> nothing quite so rare.as what Gillsy has, ...............but i just purchased, last Sunday, 2 breeding pair of wild Bettas,,,,,Betta foerschi....Ninja ,which i am very happy about...I could,nt uplift the 2 videos, which the vendor has posted,, on you-tube, ......"Betta foerschi ",,,,,but these are the very same 4 fish...well worth a look



Alot of the wild betta are awesome little fish, I have seen a few import lists latty with some cool ones on it , weird part is some have very alkaline water 9pH+ and others below 3 , huge extreme


----------



## Smithers (Dec 15, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Alot of the wild betta are awesome little fish, I have seen a few import lists latty with some cool ones on it , weird part is some have very alkaline water 9pH+ and others below 3 , huge extreme



9-3 massive swing.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 15, 2011)

i used to breed some of the moth brooding bettas 
they can be soo fussy compared to the bubble nesters, 
the most luck i had was with Albimagenta (spelling?) 
and of the bubble nesters nothing beats a nice marachi

would love to get back into fish at some point ... i miss them D:


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 15, 2011)

i am getting back into the mouthbrooders again...don,t know why i ever left them bred quite a lot of them...not all of them are hard..channoides, bellica,, just 2 easy ones.


----------



## killimike (Dec 15, 2011)

Good on you! This could be the start of something new for corydoras people. A great find.

Albino fish are introduced to the hobby from time to time but rarely just pop up like that, which makes this exciting. If only they were worth what a similar random albino snake would be! 

One new albino fish that I think is stunning is, of course a killifish, albino Fp. gardneri. You've inspired me to make a thread I think


----------



## gillsy (Dec 16, 2011)

Because of it's size, I think it was just missed when the aquarium shop picked bagged it for me. I don't think it has too much money value, but I have made an agreement with a cory breeder for some normal pygmeus, and a pair of either Aphyosemion striatum OR Chromaphyosemion biateniatum and some albinos back once they start breeding.

I have noticed socially he is different to the normal, either been outcast or just isn't as schooling.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 16, 2011)

lol pygmy corydoras have been out before when they are schooling means the'yre stressed when they are invidually sittin in seperate spots an chilling is normal behaviour an happy


----------



## gillsy (Dec 16, 2011)

sanosuke said:


> lol pygmy corydoras have been out before when they are schooling means the'yre stressed when they are invidually sittin in seperate spots an chilling is normal behaviour an happy



Sorry that doesn't make sense, can you reword it.


----------



## killimike (Dec 16, 2011)

gillsy said:


> a pair of either Aphyosemion striatum OR Chromaphyosemion biateniatum and some albinos back once they start breeding.



Hmm, my first guess as to breeder is Serkan in Canberra?  Or maybe Ben in Melbourne...


----------



## gillsy (Dec 16, 2011)

Serkan spot on 

Which ones should I go for Mike, It's a 2ft planted tank, with the Spotted and Pacific Blue eyes, Pygmy Corys, Threadfins. I've never kept Killis, I can't have anything to aggressive but it would be nice to have a strong splash of colour.


----------



## killimike (Dec 16, 2011)

Score! 

Hmm, hard choice between those two. They are both really nice fish, and neither is particularly aggressive. 

I would say that either as adults should be able to hold their own against signifer, tho as juvies I would be hestitant. The draw backs to each fish would be striatum can be a bit shyer and smaller, and bitaeniatum have fin streamers that might get nipped, but both of those are minor considerations. 

Depends whether you like the red and silver green stripes or the big orange fins when it comes down to it  If it was me, I have bitaeniatum so I would get striatum, but that's kinda irrelevant. The rarer fish is the striatum, and Serkan's are particularly nice.


----------



## gillsy (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool, well i'm heading down there over Christmas to drop the pygmy off so he's going to let me have a look. He did offer a couple of adult male striatum for display pieces if I didn't want to breed.

The threadfins have no issues from the signifer, and really on the gertrudae that spar one another.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 17, 2011)

Mr. G !!!!!!!!!!!! have been wanting to suggest to you, since you purchased those Crypts, (plants )..They require underground fertilisation, at the roots. They don,t take fert. through the leaves..easiest/,cleanest/ simplest way of applying this is by way of a small piece of ( 2 cm ) of Manutec fertiliser stick placed under the plant, or under each group, applied in spring........Big W sell a full packet of Manutec for about $4.00..hope you don.t mind me suggesting..............................there is , at this time, another topic, going on on this site, about scientific names...Those fish with the long swear-word names which you and Mike have been discussing above,, would have a great place -of-honour there also


----------



## gillsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey B, Nah I didnt' get the crypts, because the tank wasn't big enough but i'm about set up a high tech planted tank, are there dwaft versions of it as the new tank is still only 2ft.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 17, 2011)

i was under the impression that u bought some Crypts at an Angfa meeting, a couple of months ago.. as usual, i was wrong.. there r plenty of small crypts, but i know nothing about High-tech..live close to the ground with my little lizards. went to the shop Aquasonic near u, last Sunday,,they might be a good help to you...plenty of pics. Plz, of any new tank u might set-up........b


----------



## gillsy (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I may have bid on some but ending up passing them in.


----------



## nathancl (Dec 17, 2011)

You all suck and so do fish


----------



## gillsy (Dec 17, 2011)

back in your box or sheenas depends who has the bigger tantrum


----------



## killimike (Dec 17, 2011)

I do but fish don't! 

Enjoy serkan's gillsy, he has some noice fish.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 17, 2011)

nathancl said:


> You all suck and so do fish


 OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we do, Nathan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, and in my case, i have 4 a very, very, long time,,, and aim to continue................AND U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 17, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Sorry that doesn't make sense, can you reword it.


I think he means 'Pygmy Corydoras only school when stressed. When they're individually sitting around, that is normal and happy behaviour.'


----------



## gillsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Nope Pygmys school normally, and they also school with other fish. 

They will spend time away from the group, and sit alone. But in general they will keep in a loose schools. They swim mid water more then other corys.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 18, 2011)

intrigued as to what is a High-Teck aquarium..is that the Japanese system, with black substrate, and strange plants.? .if u have a mind to explain just a little, would b good, if u have time.......



nathancl said:


> You all suck and so do fish


 u need a few little fishies, Nathan, to bring out ur softer side


----------



## gillsy (Dec 18, 2011)

High Tech Sesa is fertiliser gravel, Metal Halide lighting, daily fertilising, and CO2 injection.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 19, 2011)

Goggha!! 2foot tank terrific, but,, 3 foot= perfection.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 19, 2011)

nathancl said:


> You all suck and so do fish



Well done, I think you've caught on Nathancl



sesa-sayin said:


> OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we do, Nathan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, and in my case, i have 4 a very, very, long time,,, and aim to continue................AND U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????



Bahaha Gold


----------



## gillsy (Dec 20, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> Goggha!! 2foot tank terrific, but,, 3 foot= perfection.



yeah but I have to be able to move it easily without disturbing the gravel, 2ft I can still lift with gravel in it.


----------

